# Has your poodle ever killed anything?



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

My spoo seems to have a very low prey drive. She couldn't care less about other dogs, kids, small animals, balls that roll past her, etc. We were at the park across the street for a bathroom break, and she was on a flexi lead 15' away from me sniffing about looking for the "perfect" spot to do her business. There was a sparrow or something with a bum wing that I didn't notice until it was too late. My girl sort of just squashed it with her paw. Is this normal behavior? It seemed rather uncharacteristic given her personality.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau recently caught a lizard, played with it like a cat for a while, then killed and partially ate it -- all while I chased him around the yard attempting to get the thing away from him. I need to do a separate post as it's a pretty funny story. (Though not for the poor lizard.)


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Yes! My 2 mini poodles "played" with a little squirrel.....and injured the poor thing..I had to call animal control as they deposited it alive in the garage and it was still breathing....did not show damage on its outside but the man could not save it and took it with him...man was very nice and tried...I scolded my poos but of course they were still young and I was not outside to stop them. It would probably not have happened if they had not been outside together


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has certainly joined Sophy and Jilly the Border Terrier in killing a rabbit, and a baby stoat, that I know about. I don't think she did the actual killing bite though - the only time she brought me a baby rabbit it was alive and undamaged. Tilly Cat is absolutely determined to teach them to be self sufficient, so it is probably only a matter of time.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course there are always exceptions but I think most poodles are lovers not fighters. My two just love love love to chase cats but it's all about the excitement and "danger" because when the cat stops running, they do too. There's no biting or malevolence involved


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

My last Mpoo Shana once cornered a rabbit but once it stopped running she lost interest in it and just wandered off and let it go. Many poodles and dogs in general like to chase things for the heck of it.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

My awesome blue spoo, Navy, caught a bird. Right out of the air! I think it surprised her as much as me (AND the poor birdie).


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Oh MY YESSSSS!!*

Squirrels, ducks, raccoons, and even a couple of snakes. 

And that darned white stuffing gets EVERYWHERE!!! :aetsch:


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

happybooker1 said:


> Squirrels, ducks, raccoons, and even a couple of snakes.
> 
> And that darned white stuffing gets EVERYWHERE!!! :aetsch:


Yep I need to be careful what I buy for Sari because she is a toy serial killer. Most toys she can destroy within minutes completely disemboweling them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No, but the dead stuff by the cats is sure fun to roll in.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Cammie catches birds!*

The oddest thing happened last summer. I had about 4 or 5 birds that got into the house at separate times but all within maybe a month of each other. Cammie was still a baby, maybe 4 or 5 months old. I leave the back door open, so the dogs can come and go in the summer (there's a screen with a slit in it so the dogs can go out and the yard is fenced). I finally figured out how the birds were getting in when I saw Cammie sitting on the edge of her dog bed staring intensely at something in the middle of her bed. My dogs always take special treats or toys to their dog beds. Turns out she was staring at a bird! I thought the poor thing was dead, but I was wrong. It was just stunned. I was able to catch it and take it outside where it flew away. It appears that my sweet little girl had been catching fledgling finches and/or sparrows who were not yet very good at flying. Then she would gently bring them into the house without hurting them. This is the only one that I actually saw her with, but I have to assume that the other ones that got into the house were escorted in my by little Cammie. Fortunately, all birds seemed OK and were successfully returned to the outside.

She is also an accomplished beetle hunter. Unlike the birds, she has killed quite a few beetles. I had no idea I had so many BIG beetles in my yard until Cammie started catching them.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

My late spoo girl Abbie was quite the huntress. She used to catch possums and prance around with them, and killed a few rabbits and a garter snake.

Emma and Lucy sit outside and wait for squirrels and whatever to trespass, but haven't caught anything, to my knowledge, but it's not for lack of trying.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes!! Mine killed and ATE a bunny!!!!!!!


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yes!! Mine killed and ATE a bunny!!!!!!!


Wow, that brings raw to a whole new level!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes! I posted last week about mine eating bunnies... she has caught a squirrel, but let it go as soon as it put up a fight.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Vic never harmed a fuzzy (stuffed toy) until her pups were a few weeks old, then she killed them, gutted them and gave them to the pups with great regularity. I thought it was funny.. until Dot did the same with her pups..at about the same age. Neither Vic nor Dot would have the least inclination to gut a fuzzy now. That seemed to be a hormonal stage.

Vic and Bridge are/were both incredibly nurturing girls. Vic is better than any goat midwife I have ever seen.. even trims umbilical cords as well as licking off amniotic fluid and opening bags. She is GOOD! I don't know of another poodle I would ever trust that close to a newborn kid (Bridge was a close second however).. and yes, Vic is raw fed.

However, Vic HATES bears. She would be more than willing to get herself killed by attempting to kill a bear. I don't know why she hates them so badly.

While many poodle owners love to think of their poodles as their cuddly fur kids, I think we need to give our poodles some respect as the dogs they really are. Dogs who often have chase and prey drive (drive can be built, if you aren't interested in having a dog with fully developed drive... don't build that drive). Our poodles are not that far removed from their historic ancestors..who were some of the finest gun dogs. They were also pot dogs. Often there was no gun involved. While different ways of hunting may have been involved, these dogs were a crucial part of providing the food necessary for survival. It's tough to think back to a time of no grocery stores. What do you do when there is no food on the table? You rely on your dog. I believe that the relationship between the dog and the humans were quite a bit different, however the genetics, the foundation that was so carefully bred for.. has not been bred out of this breed.

I often talk about Vic's herding abilities and skills. She had no training in herding what so ever. Yet has herded goats like a natural ever since I first let her around them. There is more to herding than just driving them, there is also a good deal of communication that goes on between owner and dog to get said goats to the location of owner's choosing. So how did Vic learn to herd? Playing soccer with the neighbor kids back when we were city slickers. Really. The movements are the same, she can head off a wayward goat just as quickly as she can steal a wayward ball. She can single out a goat just as easily as she can take the ball from a group of wildly running children determined to keep it from her. And she can (fortunately! Our first herding situation was almost a disaster!) turn a ball from "wrong end Vic, wrong way!" towards the right goal.. which also works with goats. Just realized.. talking in the present tense again.. sigh. Vic no longer herds. She has senile cataracts.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does catching hornets mid air and chomping them in half count? I'm dreading the day one of them gets her before she gets it!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

lwm1984 said:


> My spoo seems to have a very low prey drive. She couldn't care less about other dogs, kids, small animals, balls that roll past her, etc. We were at the park across the street for a bathroom break, and she was on a flexi lead 15' away from me sniffing about looking for the "perfect" spot to do her business. There was a sparrow or something with a bum wing that I didn't notice until it was too late. My girl sort of just squashed it with her paw. Is this normal behavior? It seemed rather uncharacteristic given her personality.


Sounds like this was an accident? Maybe she was trying to see what it was and accidentally stepped on the bird. I'd like to believe that poodles are lovers and not fighters too 

Leroy could care less about balls, but he LOVES trying to chase squirrels and cats. I'm not sure what he would do with the squirrel. He also acts like he wants to hunt birds, but once they fly away, he's over them.

He loves chasing cats but it's all play. Still annoying when he is on leash, but at least he doesn't have aggressive behavior towards them. The neighborhood cat showed up in my backyard. Leroy got SO excited, he did zoomies and was whimpering. He ran to go get his frisbee. Then he ticked off the cat enough to where the cat CHASED HIM AROUND THE YARD! Twice!! Probably the most fun he's had in his life!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

That's funny about Cammie bringing in the birds


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Cute guys!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Ouch...that would hurt...bet she would give up eating hornets


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

My girl Holly LOVES fast food....live chickens. Holly knocked a screen out, opened the chicken yard, chased the chickens out, she killed 2 chickens and wounded 2 more (they survived). It probally doesn't help that I feed her raw chicken leg quarters.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Nicholas killed a mole. He stalked that poor little critter for hours and then pounced on him. I did not realize what he was watching until it was too late. Disgusting.
Maggie loves to find dead birds in the yard and bring them to me. Also disgusting.
It appears that poodles sometimes let their nasty dog behavior out just like other dogs. icky. 
And we wont even mention the disgusting things they will eat, lick and roll in. LOL


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

We are really lucky our Silver Spoos still have their prey drive. Thanks Susan and Karina! It doesn't hurt that they live with Airedales. Our dogs are general kritter ridders. I do have to watch them with the ducks. Leave the white ones alone!!!! If supervised, they will be civilized enough to wait for command to kill, if not, well.... raw is good.....

I enjoy working our dogs! They are much nicer to watch than other retrievers.... better in the house too! Their instinct works well for other purposes such as obedience, and herding. I just have to watch Princie, as he always wants to herd the goats to the barn( isn't that where they belong?). The horse doesn't much appreciate it either...

My best hunter was my Silver Mini Jocko, I had as a child. He really brought home alot of game. He brought home groundhogs, squirrels, mice, birds, rabbits. He was a tough little monster. He hung out with a Scottie who had no fear, and learned his methods! Jocko was always looking for something in the bushes. He was quick to dispatch, and a wonder to watch!

Most people do not give their dogs a chance to do what they were bred for. I think many of them would surprise you if you cultivated them. You can do other things than hunt to preserve this drive. I just like the look of my Silvers in Continental bringing a duck, or rabbit to hand. Soooo unconventional!

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My guys think they have died and gone to Heaven. It is June bug season and they love them. They will even fish them out of their outdoor water bowl, head all the way in, to get them out and eat them.

I think my dogs would kill any bird, chipmunk or cat they could if given the opportunity. They react and go ballistic over every one they see.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup, just this week she got a black squirrel. Ginger's been trying for about a year and finally got one. She's digging big holes in the far back of the yard to get at the chipmunks but no luck so far but the success of a squirrel has spurred her on to try even harder! She plays very gently with our cat so she knows exact what is prey and what isn't.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

*Well! I have been schooled!*

I did not know that so many poodles had the level of prey drive described in these posts! My previous dog was a pit bull, in which we carefully discouraged prey drive, for obvious reasons. But when it came to my standard poodles, I never thought I would have to. However Indy was playing outside the other day and I kid you not; a white cat was on the other side of our fence so only 2 of her paws showed underneath the fence, and when Indy saw that she ran inside yiping! I love that dog to death but she is not a brave soul, the funny little thing


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Katerine loves frogs, big ones, small ones, yellow ones, green ones, orange ones, toady ones. I live in Florida so they come in all varieties. The other day she was digging around one of my bushes and hopping about so I knew there was some type of critter there. Out hopped a rather large frog, bigger than any other I'd seen her eat. She played with this one like you see a cat do, pawing at it to make it jump, then chasing after it, pawing it some more, chasing it again. This went on for some 20 minutes or so. I figured the frog was too big for her to eat, she'd lose interest and it would hop away to safety and forgot about it until she came up to me with foam pouring out of her mouth chomping away. That is what happens when she eats them, she foams at the mouth. Poor frog. If I'd known she was going to kill this one I would have saved it. She is usually so fast at getting the little ones and gobbling them up, it all happens before I know it and see her foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Alas, my little Lady has brought in not one, but TWO squirrels through the doggie door...both were deceased. Neither of them were witnessed kills but she sits there for a long time if she sees one near. Indie barks and follows them around the trees, but has never tried to get one...


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Uh....can you find a poodle with little to no prey drive? Do a lot of the show lines have less?? This is something I very much want to avoid, with young children around! I am a bit amazed that so many have posted that their poods are so prey driven ( shaking in my boots a little!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PoodleMomAnew, I just have to say your avatar pic is quite awesome.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Momofthree, 

Don't worry about the prey drive if you get from a good breeder! We have seven kids, and I would not put up with poor behavior with the kids, or in the house! The prey drive can be used for trainability, and obedience. They are very attentive, and look for your cues. 

Princie is good at kritter ridding outside, but knows a child when he sees one. He is, in fact, a Therapy Dog Certifed with St. John's Ambulance for children. The great thing about Poodles, is they know when they may, and may not engage in a behaviour, and they ask before they do!

The dogs do not run after humans, not even weee ones! They are gentle and protective of Children. Just make sure you get to know where you get your dog from. You can learn alot from the breeders of your potental family member. I prefer to interview when we do not have pups around. Get to know the adults, and younger dogs in the home.

Paragon


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Jazz came to the back door with a headless squirrel in his mouth last summer!


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

The squirrel ran out between one of the girl's legs, never looked back, just kept on running. The girls didn't realize that he was long gone. I often wondered what they were thinking with their heads buried like ostriches.....


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't imagine a poodle without prey drive. In wild dogs, chase and prey drives are the drives behind finding and catching dinner. Without it, they wouldn't survive. Historically, humans managed these drives in poodles by putting them to work for human benefit. Pot dogs, upland game and water retrievers, even scent work.. locating of truffles. Poodles, typically have always been dogs having prey drive that was put to work to benefit humans. Thankfully our poodles are intelligent and directable. Now we use chase and prey drive's for those oh so magnificient frisbee and ball catches, finding lost articles, people... etc. Dogs having some prey drive are.. IMO easier to train. Drives and drive levels can be built. Unless I wanted my poodles to kill cats, I probably wouldn't let them chase .. that game has a habit of escalating into something ugly over time. About 6 years ago I received a very upset phone call from a man asking me if I was the person who helped poodles in trouble. Well, sometimes I am, so I said yes. He demanded that I come and take his poodle.. a much loved family pet, right then, late at night. As he spoke, I realized I had met this man and his poodle a couple years prior and it seemed like a family situation that was pretty dedicated to their pets. What happened is this.. the family had always left cats and poodle together, there had always been some "play", but the family interpreted the play as just that. They were out for the evening, came back to find their much loved cat in pieces. They were so sickened, they couldn't even stand to look at the boy they had shared their hearts and home with. I was many hundreds of miles away from the man when he called me. I was able to make some phone calls to assist.. but it was a tragic situation. This happened with a poodle, however, it could have happened with any breed of dog. People often tend to look at their dogs, whatever breed.. as little humans, furkids and don't respect the drives and instincts that these wonderful beings have.. that make them what they are... dogs. They are smart, athletic, incredible scenters... there is so much I admire about them.. but despite their understanding of our words, our movements, the daily activities in our lives, despite the way they play and cuddle and entertain, they are not kids in fur coats. These are dogs which, if need be, could protect us, could provide food for our tables, can actively help us with many of our daily tasks. I frequently describe Vic, my old girl, as my "right hand man". Much more than a pet, she is a partner, although a different species, a very complimentary partner when it comes to things that need to be done. High prey drive... you betcha. Enough that she was very difficult to manage as a pup,(we inadvertantly built drive.. while trying to train) she was eventually labeled a "high power" by the dog trainer of our local search and rescue group. Trustworthy with children? I can't think of a poodle/dog I would trust more.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, I hate to admit it because it still bothers me, but my perfect poo caught a bird. The bird was bobbing around the backyard hunting bugs. I saw the whole thing and couldn't believe it - sneek, sneek, sneek, flying leap, pounce. That was the end of the bird. She brought it to me like a cat brings a dead lizard to show off. Didn't eat it, just dropped it at my feet. sigh...I was worried it might have a disease because what kind of bird can be snuck up on like that? Mine does have a prey drive, fetches like crazy. I think it was a fluke.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

outwest said:


> . The bird was bobbing around the backyard hunting bugs. I saw the whole thing and couldn't believe it - sneek, sneek, sneek, flying leap, pounce. That was the end of the bird. She brought it to me like a cat brings a dead lizard to show off. Didn't eat it, just dropped it at my feet.


If you think about it.. it's remarkable. She just did EXACTLY what some of the poodles of old were bred for. With no training. I would think that a dog's survival instinct would dictate to them that they killed it, they eat it. THAT seems natural to me. However.. look at not only Bonnie, but the others here, whose poodles have killed and returned the "goods" to their owners. I can't imagine that's survival, I believe that somehow it is deeply ingrained behaviors that were deliberately selected for.. a long, long time ago. 

While there may have been something wrong with the bird, I doubt it, give Bonnie some credit for being fast, efficient.. and having come preloaded with ingrained behaviors that this breed was selected and bred for.

When we move forward a bit along the time line to.. now. The willingness to please, to bring things to hand is just one of the traits that continues to make our poodles so popular. Not only for fun and games, but in the case of someone with a service dog... who needs something and the dog is able to go get it and bring it back. 

Less innocuous than a dead bird or squirrel.. how many of us have ever awakened after a good nights sleep to find piles of doggy toys surrounding us.. just waiting for us to throw.. so that our poodles can bring them back. It's all part of chase/prey.. and our poodles still making use of those drives though in ways that are now a bit more appropriate to the era and society.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Prey drive is a variety of things. some like to chase fast moving things like cats...others like to go to ground and dig up mice/voles/bunnies. Some like to fetch up ducks/birds..other won't touch them. And it's not always inherited i the same in litter mates, offspring. 

I also don't think I would worry about Prey drive around children, unless they owned small pets like rabbits, hamsters, etc. 

one of our dogs Rune, has NO prey drive. His mother has it, and his father did not. We have foster kittens, and Rune LOVES them..snuggles and licks them. His Mother would like to chase them. That why they are separated by 2 different rooms


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have trained Bonnie to leave the cats alone, but it wasn't easy. We do separate them most of the time, but she is allowed in the back where they are. She spends the whole time with eyes fixated on their every move, drooling and dripping from her nose. She won't go near them, though, because she knows she'll be hollered at. I allowed them to swipe her a couple times when she was a pup, so she has a tiny bit of respect for them. When we go outside she checks under every car and in their favorite sleeping spot for them, searching, searching.

Even though she has a high prey drive, she would never dream of hurting a child. I don't think the OP has to worry about her kids with a poodle.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with the other posts regarding prey drive with kids. Lambchop has a pretty strong drive, and I was nervous the first time my nieces were around her. The youngest was only a 1 1/2 and still a bit unsteady on her feet. Well she completely surprised us, and was so gentle and sweet. She just sort of followed her around licking at her fingers since babies usually have something sticky and tasty on them. I think they usually know the difference.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tintlet said:


> one of our dogs Rune, has NO prey drive. His mother has it, and his father did not. We have foster kittens, and Rune LOVES them..snuggles and licks them. His Mother would like to chase them. That why they are separated by 2 different rooms


he was SOOO cute with the kitties yesterday! My guys were very interested in sniffing the kitties and he was worried about them wanting to chompie them.

my poodles do chase the cat. so does my cairn. the cat runs and jumps up and they stop. it's a game. but i don't trust them to not get caught up in kill the cat mode if the opportunity presents itself.

this is why i've not gotten chickens yet and i really want some.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Poodle Head said:


> I agree with the other posts regarding prey drive with kids. Lambchop has a pretty strong drive, and I was nervous the first time my nieces were around her. The youngest was only a 1 1/2 and still a bit unsteady on her feet. Well she completely surprised us, and was so gentle and sweet. She just sort of followed her around licking at her fingers since babies usually have something sticky and tasty on them. I think they usually know the difference.


That is good to hear about how everyone's Spoos are gentle with kids, prey drive or not. It just seems like the few breeders I've talked to, and even a rescue lady all said they would need to find us a dog with little to no prey drive. But, then that would mean the dog might not have a desire to retrieve, right?


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

My mpoo Tasha (RIP) loved to hunt lizzards in the yard. Would even jump up in a tree to look for them. Once she found a pigmy rattlesnake.

And she sure loved her tennis ball. She would bark, drink, and sleep with it in her mouth. By the time she went to the Bridge at 15 1/2 years, her canine teeth were completly worn down.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have a one year old niece that was toddling around my house last week. Bonnie followed her around and allowed her to pull her top knot hair without a problem.

Prey drive and fetching do seem to go hand in hand, but you can often teach a dog with low prey drive to fetch. They lose interest quickly though. My whippet fetches, about two or three times and he's done.  Bonnie will fetch and fetch and fetch. If I don't feel like playing, she throws a ball or toy around for herself. A high prey drive can make for a more fun poodle for your kids, but can translate to a more active dog, which maybe you do not want. A low prey drive dog can be calmer. Maybe you asked for a calmer dog? Bonnie is always searching, looking, hunting for something or another. Often it is a beetle in the bush or a fly in the room. 

I honestly do not think a poodle sees a baby human as prey! I am surprised those breeders are saying that. It would mean a slightly more challenging dog, but you can use that prey drive to teach them all kinds of fun things.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

outwest said:


> I have a one year old niece that was toddling around my house last week. Bonnie followed her around and allowed her to pull her top knot hair without a problem.
> 
> Prey drive and fetching do seem to go hand in hand, but you can often teach a dog with low prey drive to fetch. They lose interest quickly though. My whippet fetches, about two or three times and he's done.  Bonnie will fetch and fetch and fetch. If I don't feel like playing, she throws a ball or toy around for herself. A high prey drive can make for a more fun poodle for your kids, but can translate to a more active dog, which maybe you do not want. A low prey drive dog can be calmer. Maybe you asked for a calmer dog? Bonnie is always searching, looking, hunting for something or another. Often it is a beetle in the bush or a fly in the room.
> 
> ...


Yep, I did ask for a calmer dog, so that's probably why they said that. Definitely something to think about. Calm vs. Fun for the kids, and able to fetch. Thanks, Outwest! You have given me something to think about/ ask my breeder about.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Your breeder will hopefully temperment test the puppies. They do a rudimentary fetch in that test with a wadded up piece of paper. At 7 weeks old, a pup who will fetch will usually be able to pick the paper up and bring it back to the tester. A pup with a low prey drive may go sniff the paper or bat the paper around, but often won't bother to pick it up. Both dogs can make wonderful pets. It depends what you're looking for.


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading everyone's tales of our beeds "natural" side! 

I had a small Std bitch back in the 80's who was a therapy dog; oberdience dog and pointed in breed. She never bother the cats. When she would find a baby bird out of the nest, she would literally hold a point and stay there until I would come and rescue it. However, an adult bird? Fair game and seen as an appetizer!

She and 2 of my other Stds apparently didn't approve of my daughters 4H project - guinea pigs. Killed both of them and skinned them really well. Yet the rabbits and mice, she never bothered. Go figure!

I am hoping to get at least one hunting title on my current dog. I really believe that we have one of the few breeds that can do justabout anything - and do it well!


----------



## RmR (Mar 12, 2012)

Two weeks ago, Milo was in the backyard with my mother, and she said he found a dead bird and was rolling around in it. She said she wasn't watching him closely and didn't know where he got it from.

About two or three days later, I took Milo to the park. We have off leash hours from 9pm to 9am there, and since he's been pretty good with recall lately, I let him off the leash. We're walking down the trail and he's going in and out the wooded areas. After a while, I don't see him, so I call out his name. He comes running out the woods with a pigeon in his mouth! 

Is it just coincidence that he found two birds in one week, or did he catch it? If only dogs could talk haha.


----------

